# Vetëzhvillim / Self Improvement



## KYPRA

Të gjithë të apasjonuarit e skalitjes së karakterit, vetvetes dhe zbulimit të limiteve të tyre... postoni dhe ndani me ne të gjitha materjalet që ju kanë ndihmuar... dhe le të ngremë njëri tjetrin, për njëri tjetrin.


----------



## 7t

@Drenicaku What the flying fück is this thread all about?

Delete it, maybe?


----------

